# Has anyone ever used libido enhancers ?



## chubbypumpkins (Jul 19, 2012)

I want to reach out to the female crowd and try to get some feedback regarding said enhancers.
I posted back in Sept 12' detailing my situation, only to come up empty handed.
I would like to suggest for my wife to start taking a supplement, but I'm a little leary as to the effectiveness or results in doing so.

If there is an all natural supplement that you'd recommend, please reply with the name / brand.

Any feedback would be very much appreciated !
Thanks in advance.

Signed,
44yr old male looking for suggestions


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

The only natural libido enhancers that I know of are:-

Eating healthily
Maintaining a regular exercise routine
Maintaining a healthy body mass
Maintaining healthy self-esteem
Keeping oneself mentally stimulated
Surrounding oneself with healthy positive people

There is a dietary supplement that I find increases my own energy levels (although many doctors would probably disagree with me), and that's Brewers Yeast Tablets!

Unless there are hormone issues which are causing low libido, I believe a healthy body and mind is a good place to start.


----------



## Quantmflux (Feb 6, 2013)

Only advice I'd give is be careful with "all natural". All natural doesn't necessarily mean safe and often just means "unregulated"

Other than that I tend to agree with Cosmos and would add that this type of thing is best explored with a physician.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

Sure a 21 year old male usually works for me!


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Interestingly, in the reading I've been doing about this, the libido diets (btw there are several books on Amazon on this) are generally similar to diets recommended for emotional problems like depression. Lots of Omega 3s like fish oil, magnesium, cut out sugar and simple carbs that spike insulin levels, etc.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I read your other post and sound like you are both fit and active. A real sit-down conversation and maybe discuss reading some self-help books together like the 5 languages of love or his needs/her needs would be good for you two.

Otherwise things will drift too far apart and you'll be getting the "I love you but not in love with you" speech.

Make it clear, maybe on a date night (don't expect sex because this is going to be confrontational to a degree) tell her that you feel rejected emotionally when she rejects you physically and it's important for your marriage that you two feel connected and you aren't feeling that from her. Ask her how she feels things are going. 

Some guys here will tell you to pull the 180 but frankly that will give her ammunition to use when she has an affair - she'll claim she wasn't getting attention or affirmation of love from you.

I take it that this situation hasn't gotten any better since September when you wrote the last post so I suggest you take action immediately. Ask her to go to marriage counseling. Your marriage needs to be a priority fast or the kids will be gone and you two will be strangers instead of a connected couple excited to have the option of spontaneity back.


----------



## chubbypumpkins (Jul 19, 2012)

@ Enjoliwoman . . . you are spot on. We have not made any improvement since last Sept. We are both in great physical shape, we both eat well and we stay very active with all the kids activities. 
I thank you so much for your response, its the very answer I was looking for. I hate to place blame or point fingers, but I had a pretty good idea this was not my to do. 
About a week ago, we got into a little tiff and the word "counseling" came up in conversation. I will bring it up once more and see what she says.
Thank once again for responding so quickly, I really appreciate it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

well I can tell you that all the talking in the world won't help one little bit. been there done that.

action will......start having some selfrespect for your self.

if she don't desire you then the only thing you can do is work on your self for you...not to get more sex but for you.

start having goals for your self and taking pride in your appearence and start flirting with your woman.

if she don't respond she just ain't into you.

or maybe you could show your sensitive side by talking to her as she ignores you.........actions speak louder than words!


----------

